# Eid - Second Eid in November.



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Dear All,
I'd like to escape Cairo for the 2nd Eid in November. I am trying to work out when it is and which days are actually public holidays and I am getting conflicting results (is that a surprise with a google search?). So can anyone help me here PLEASE?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

It's the weekend 4 5 6 nov buy not sure exactly which days are the holiday. My kids have half term 6 - 10 th

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Chill said:


> Dear All,
> I'd like to escape Cairo for the 2nd Eid in November. I am trying to work out when it is and which days are actually public holidays and I am getting conflicting results (is that a surprise with a google search?). So can anyone help me here PLEASE?


Eid al Adha.....6th November.Don't they normally last three days.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually no, Eid Al Adha will be from the 6th to the 9th November. (the actual feast is on the 6th.), so that Sunday to Wednesday the 9th.


----------

